
The Year of the Scrappy Start-Up  - peter123
http://blog.uservoice.com/2009/04/17/the-year-of-the-scrappy-start-up/
======
robryan
For many startups I don't really see a great advantage to a formal office
setup in the in initial phases. In the current climate where funding is had to
come by solutions like this make a big difference.

~~~
Zarathu
I'm in complete agreement.

Up until today, I still write all of my code either at home or at my local
coffee shop. It seems really pointless to have to fork out that kind of money
when you're just as capable of collaboration in a cave.

The current company I work for is heavily funded, yet we still have our
meetings in the CEO's mom's house.

------
zandorg
If I'd have got an office in January 2007, I would have met the Queen (of
England) at the opening of a new office block (built by the same company). But
I didn't for health reasons. Still, there's worse things than not meeting the
Queen.

